#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Праманаварттика

## Кайвасату

Подскажите, можно ли где-нибудь скачать такую важную и авторитетную работу как "Праманаварттика"? Есть на неё комментарии, но сам текст, к сожалению, не могу найти.

----------


## Huandi

Вам на санскрите или на тибетском?

----------


## Толя

Она частично есть, разбросанная по буддологическим трудам на анг. и в переводах работ более позних индийских авторов, которые ее много цитируют. А чей комментарий?

----------


## Кайвасату

> Вам на санскрите или на тибетском?


   Разве что сопровождаемые переводом на русский.

----------


## Кайвасату

> А чей комментарий?


   Геше Джампо Тинлея.

----------


## Martanda

> Геше Джампо Тинлея.


Жжоте! Неужто он комментировал величайшую Варттику, круче которой только Варттика же, но Уддьотакары?

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Жжоте! Неужто он комментировал величайшую Варттику, круче которой только Варттика же, но Уддьотакары?


Что вы этим сказать-то хотели? Или у вас патент на комментирование?

----------


## Martanda

> Что вы этим сказать-то хотели?


Что хотел сказать, я уже сказал )

----------


## Кайвасату

> Жжоте! Неужто он комментировал величайшую Варттику, круче которой только Варттика же, но Уддьотакары?


  Не знаю, что Вы хотели сказать, но несколько глав он комментировал на ретрите, записи которого имеются.

----------


## Asanga

Переводом этой темы в свое время занимался Щербатской.
http://mk-site.spb.ru/buddhism/buddhology-history/113/

----------

